# Swing Tops for Dragon Blood



## MrsJones (Apr 18, 2016)

Any thoughts on using swing top bottles for Dragon's Blood? I have half a dozen of them from Ikea and am short on corked bottles.

Thanks!


----------



## willie (Apr 18, 2016)

MrsJones said:


> Any thoughts on using swing top bottles for Dragon's Blood? I have half a dozen of them from Ikea and am short on corked bottles.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 28614



I would say as long as they keep the air out then by all means go for it. And you can always store them in the frig. to drink first. 
I enjoy reading your posts with interest about the different DB's your making and you sure got it going. 

Will


----------



## MrsJones (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for weighing in on the bottles! I'll be sure to keep the DB thread updated on my latest concoction


----------



## barbiek (Apr 19, 2016)

As long as the gasket is airtight. They keep beer carbonated! Don't forget to post a pic when filled


----------



## MrsJones (Apr 19, 2016)

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## Mismost (Apr 19, 2016)

I've got 5 gallons of cider & beer bottled in them right now and have used them for wine in the past that got drank pretty fast.


----------



## roger80465 (Apr 19, 2016)

A friend gave me about 6-7 cases of those bottles. I thought I was in heaven until I realized the wine doesn't age/mature well (or at all, for that matter) in them. The condition of your wine at bottling will likely be the same as it will be in 6 months or 3 years. I continue to use the bottles but I cork them for storage. I use the flip top for leftover wine.


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 19, 2016)

I have been using swing tops for Skeeter Pee for years. They work great! Ideal for picnics, Boating , etc. had the SP in them at least 6 months with no issues. Roy


----------



## Noontime (Apr 20, 2016)

I used them for a few wines, but noticed an off flavor. I got it in my head it was the rubber gasket, but I can't confirm that (it was pretty early on in my wine making so could've just been me making bad wine). Like Roger I still use the bottles, but cork them.


----------



## MrsJones (Apr 21, 2016)

I wouldn't have thought to cork them! Thanks for that tip!


----------



## Noontime (Apr 21, 2016)

Make sure you use the appropriate size cork, but they work great. We usually use a few of them each batch, so we have smaller containers to sample and enjoy the first year or so.


----------



## MrsJones (Sep 14, 2016)

The swing tops worked great! We used a couple of them and drank then first but even kept the wine fresh for two days or so u till we finished the bottle.


----------

